Ask HN: Is Public-Private Partnership Code for Crony Capitalism? - sharemywin
======
new_time
This is like asking "is a relationship code for abuse?"

A relationship done poorly can be abusive. Similarly, public private
partnerships done poorly can lead to enrichment of politically connected
cronies. But that is not the only way.

